# ماهو الدليل على انه هناك حياة بعد الموت



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

تحيه طيبه للجميع

انا راح ابدا من الاول تمام، زي ماقلت سابقا انا معلق بين الالحاد والايمان، يعني الاسلام ملوش شي في هاد الموضوع، علشان هيك لازم تعرفوا أنه خلفيتي ملحده وطبعا كملحد لم يؤمن بالله ولا بالجحيم والجنه او الحياة مابعد الموت وكل الامور الخارقه للطبيعه،
وأسئلتي هذه لكي أؤمن عن إقتناع، فلو آمنت وانا مع شكوك أكيد لن يستمر إيماني سوى لفترة قصيره وأول مأتعرض لمشكله أستسلم لذلك هذا أول سؤال وأتمنى أن يتم الأهتمام فيه.

السؤال مفصل: الحياة مابعد الموت، ماهو الدليل على انه هناك حياة بعد الموت من الاساس، انا لمن كنت ملحد آمنت انه الانسان يحب الخلود علشان هيك اخترع قصة الحياة بعد الموت، لانه كان خائف من فكرة الموت ولم يكن يعرف شئ عنه لذلك تخيل انه هناك حياة فقط لكي يتوقف عن الخوف من الموت ومن ثم تناقلتها الاجيال حتى اصبحت بالشكل الذي نراه الان،
لذلك ماهو الدليل؟ 

تحياتيى


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*

*أخي ‏**TheRosary*
*أينعم الملحد دائماً ما يحاول التشكيك في كل شئ .... يجذبه أو يوضح له أن هناك إله خالق أصل الكون*
*فالملحد يرفض هذا ويرفض أي شئ له علاقه بموضوع وجود إله *
*وفي محاولة أثبات عدم وجود هذا الإله يثبت بمحاولته هذه وجود هذا الإله *
*لأنه إن لم يكن هناك إله في الأساس لماذا أحاول إثبات ما هو غير موجود *
*هذا فكر الملحد بشكل عام .... علي ما أعتقد طبعاً وعلي ما رأيت *

*ولذلك سؤالي الطبيعي كرد علي أي ملحد ... يكون عكس ما يسأل *
*ولذلك سأسألك ....... إن لم يكن هناك يا أخي ما يسمي بالحياة ما بعد الموت -الحياة الأخري-*
*لماذا يوجد هذا الموت ... ولماذا نموت ؟ .... وبالتدقيق نقول ..... لماذا خلقنا إذاً ؟*

*أخي ‏**TheRosary**  لتسمع ..... إن لم يكن هناك حياة ما بعد الموت .... فلن يكون هناك موت*

*لي عودة أخري *​


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

توين شكرا كذلك على الرد، إجابه على سؤالك لماذا هناك موت ، لأنه النهايه الطبيعه لكل ماهو حي، فلا توجد ماده لا تنتهى، كل شئ له بدايه وله نهايهن وحسب الالحاد فعندما نموت نتحلل ونسير في دورة الطبيعه وهكذا فنحن كائنات مثلنا مثل الباقي نحيا ونموت، والموت شئ طبيعي جدا للكائن الحي. كمثال الحيوانات لا توجد لها حياة بعد الموت حسب الاديان ولكنها تموت.

تحياتي للجميع


ورد على لماذا يحاول الملحد إثبات عدم وجود إله وذلك لأن هنالك من يؤمن بوجود الاله، لأنه هناك اديان تؤمن وتدعوا للإيمان بالله، لأنه هنالك الالاف المعتقدات عن ذلك الإله، فلذلك وجب أن يوضح الملحد لماذا لا يؤمن بالله أمام من يؤمنون به.


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




TheRosary قال:


> انا لمن كنت ملحد آمنت انه الانسان يحب الخلود علشان هيك اخترع قصة الحياة بعد الموت، لانه كان خائف من فكرة الموت ولم يكن يعرف شئ عنه لذلك تخيل انه هناك حياة فقط لكي يتوقف عن الخوف من الموت



*اهلا اخى العزيز 
نعم الانسان فعلا يحب الخلود ويخاف من الموت لكن الم تسأل نفسك لماذا يحب الانسان الخلود ؟
اذا كان طبيعة الانسان وفطرته هى الالحاد كما تقولون واذا كان الانسان داخليا بفطرته الالحادية يؤمن انه كائن مثل باقى الكائنات ينتهى ويدخل فى دورة الحياة الطبيعية 
اذا لماذا يخاف من الموت ؟ ولماذا يعشق البقاء والخلود ؟

الاجابة عندنا فى الكتاب المقدس ان الرب خلق الانسان على صورته 

ويقول الكتاب عن الانسان وجعل الابدية فى قلبهم التى بلاها لايدرك الانسان العمل الذى يعمله الله من البداية الى النهاية 

حب الانسان للخلود والابدية لم يأتى من فراغ ولكن لانه مخلوق على صورة الله الذى هو ازلى ابدى خالد 

اذا السؤال الذى يجب ان تسأله لنفسك اولا قبل ان تسأل اذا كان الانسان اخترع الحياة بعد الموت ام لا 
هو لماذا يخاف الانسان الموت ولماذا يعشق الخلود ؟
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*



TheRosary قال:


> السؤال مفصل: الحياة مابعد الموت، ماهو الدليل على انه هناك حياة بعد الموت من الاساس، انا لمن كنت ملحد آمنت انه الانسان يحب الخلود علشان هيك اخترع قصة الحياة بعد الموت، لانه كان خائف من فكرة الموت ولم يكن يعرف شئ عنه لذلك تخيل انه هناك حياة فقط لكي يتوقف عن الخوف من الموت ومن ثم تناقلتها الاجيال حتى اصبحت بالشكل الذي نراه الان،
> لذلك ماهو الدليل؟



*مسألة وجود حياة بعد الموت هي مسألة إيمان. يعني إيه إيمان؟ يعني الثقة بما لا يُرى. هل نستطيع مثلا أن نضع الحياة بعد الموت تحت المجهر لنثبتها وندرسها؟ الإجابة لا، فنحن لا نملك الوسيلة لذلك. لكن عدم قدرتنا على إعطاء دليل علمي لا ينفي وجود حياة بعد الموت. حتى العلم نفسه استغرق مئات السنين ليعرف بوجود الجاذبية والذرة...الخ

لكن وجود إله في الكون، وظهوره في التاريخ في شخص يسوع المسيح الذي قام من بين الأموات يعطينا دليلا على أن أمورا كثيرة لا نراها ولكنها حقيقية.*


----------



## صوت الرب (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*

ما هو الموت أولا ؟
الموت لا يعني الفناء أو الإزالة بل هو
فقط إنفصال الروح عن الجسد
و الروح لا تموت لأن الموت هو إنفصال و ليس فناء
و بالتالي الروح لن تنفصل لأنها إنفصلت و أصبحت مجردة 
و بالتالي بقاء الروح تعني وجود الحياة و هذه الحياة موجودة بعد الموت ( الإنفصال )
و هذا ما يؤكد الحياة ما بعد الموت 

و أحب أن أقتبس من إحدى مشاركاتك 


> فلا توجد ماده لا تنتهى


لكن الروح ليست مادة


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




Nancy2 قال:


> *اهلا اخى العزيز
> نعم الانسان فعلا يحب الخلود ويخاف من الموت لكن الم تسأل نفسك لماذا يحب الانسان الخلود ؟
> اذا كان طبيعة الانسان وفطرته هى الالحاد كما تقولون واذا كان الانسان داخليا بفطرته الالحادية يؤمن انه كائن مثل باقى الكائنات ينتهى ويدخل فى دورة الحياة الطبيعية
> اذا لماذا يخاف من الموت ؟ ولماذا يعشق البقاء والخلود ؟
> ...



مرحبا نانسي، جزيل الشكر للرد، أتمنى ان تعطيني رقم الايه التي ذكرتها بالتحديد، فأنا لدى نسخه من الكتاب المقدس، لأنه صراحة الايه التي ذكرتها لفتت إنتباهي بشكل كبييييير ولكن أريد أن أقرئها مع الايات السابقه والتالية لها، في الإنتظار


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *مسألة وجود حياة بعد الموت هي مسألة إيمان. يعني إيه إيمان؟ يعني الثقة بما لا يُرى. هل نستطيع مثلا أن نضع الحياة بعد الموت تحت المجهر لنثبتها وندرسها؟ الإجابة لا، فنحن لا نملك الوسيلة لذلك. لكن عدم قدرتنا على إعطاء دليل علمي لا ينفي وجود حياة بعد الموت. حتى العلم نفسه استغرق مئات السنين ليعرف بوجود الجاذبية والذرة...الخ
> 
> لكن وجود إله في الكون، وظهوره في التاريخ في شخص يسوع المسيح الذي قام من بين الأموات يعطينا دليلا على أن أمورا كثيرة لا نراها ولكنها حقيقية.*



شكرا جزيلا لك كيرلس على الرد، رغم أن مسألة الحياة بعد الموت مسألة إيمان ولكن أنا شخصيا أحب على الاقل أن يكون جزء بسيط من دليل ملموس ولو بسيط عن الحياة بعد الموت


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




TheRosary قال:


> مرحبا نانسي، جزيل الشكر للرد، أتمنى ان تعطيني* رقم الايه التي ذكرتها بالتحديد،*
> فأنا لدى نسخه من الكتاب المقدس، لأنه صراحة الايه التي ذكرتها لفتت إنتباهي بشكل كبييييير ولكن أريد أن أقرئها مع الايات السابقه والتالية لها، في الإنتظار


 
*إليك الآية :*
الجامعة 3 : 11 
صَنَعَ الْكُلَّ حَسَناً فِي وَقْتِهِ 
وَأَيْضاً *جَعَلَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ فِي قَلْبِهِمِ* 
الَّتِي بِلاَهَا لاَ يُدْرِكُ الإِنْسَانُ الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُهُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ. 

​


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




صوت الرب قال:


> ما هو الموت أولا ؟
> الموت لا يعني الفناء أو الإزالة بل هو
> فقط إنفصال الروح عن الجسد
> و الروح لا تموت لأن الموت هو إنفصال و ليس فناء
> ...



أنا أساسا كملحد لا أؤمن بوجود الروح، ولكن العلم أثبت أن الموت يبدأ في الدماغ عندما يتوقف عن العمل يتوقف كل شئ، ولذلك عندما يتلقى الشخص رصاصه في الرأس يموت فورا وبلا شك ولكن اذا تلقى رصاصه في القلب هناك فرصه للعيش اذا تم إنقاذه بالسرعة الممكنه، فلذلك كما سبق وذكرت الموت علميا هو توقف الأجهزه الحيويه في الإنسان عن العمل وبالتالي توقف ضخ الدم للدماغ وبالتالي توقف الدماغ عن العمل ومن ثم يتوقف كل شئ في الجسد وتموت الخلايا تدريجيا، ولكن لا يوجد لغاية الان دليل يقول أن الانسان يموت فور خروج الروح.


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




fredyyy قال:


> *إليك الآية :*
> الجامعة 3 : 11
> صَنَعَ الْكُلَّ حَسَناً فِي وَقْتِهِ
> وَأَيْضاً *جَعَلَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ فِي قَلْبِهِمِ*
> ...




جزيل الشكر والتقدير فريدي على الرد


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*



TheRosary قال:


> ولكن أنا شخصيا أحب على الاقل أن يكون جزء بسيط من دليل ملموس ولو بسيط عن الحياة بعد الموت



*ما هو نوع الدليل الذي تريده؟*


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




TheRosary قال:


> رغم أن مسألة *الحياة بعد الموت مسألة إيمان*
> ولكن أنا شخصيا أحب على الاقل أن يكون جزء بسيط من *دليل* ملموس ولو بسيط عن الحياة بعد الموت


 
*دليلك بين يديك *

*كل يوم تُمارسه دون أن تدري *

*حبات القمح التي كانت في الحقل تنمو وتكبر *

*قُطِعَت من الارض فماتت وُطحِنَت وُعجِنَت وُخبِذَت *

*وأنت الآن تأكلها لتحيا بموتها ... هي حية فيك ... وأنت حيٌ بها *


.


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *ما هو نوع الدليل الذي تريده؟*



أهلا وسهلا كيرلس، الدليل هو من هذا الزمان، من الالفيه الثالثه، عن شخص مات لفتره وعاد وقال أنه توجد حياة بعد الموت، أو أي قصص حقيقه موثوق فيها عن أشخاص ماتوا وعادوا الى الحياه، وبالمناسبه هناك قصص لأشخاص ماتوا وعادوا ولو لفترة وجيزه.


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




TheRosary قال:


> جزيل الشكر والتقدير فريدي على الرد


 
*كل حبي وتقديري لشخصك الذي يسأل عن الحقيقة *

*من قلب مُخلص بكل شفافية ... الرب يُعينك *

.


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




fredyyy قال:


> *دليلك بين يديك *
> 
> *كل يوم تُمارسه دون أن تدري *
> 
> ...



عذرا ولكن كيف تقارن حبة قمح بحياة إنسان، أساسا القمح نبات، لا يوجد للنبات روح لكي تقول أنها حيه بعد قطفها، أشكر لك المحاوله لمساعدتي ولكن هذا ليس دليل على الاطلاق.


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




fredyyy قال:


> *كل حبي وتقديري لشخصك الذي يسأل عن الحقيقة *
> 
> *من قلب مُخلص بكل شفافية ... الرب يُعينك *
> 
> .



صدقني رغم أن أسألتي معقده وأحيانا إستفزازيه ولكن كل هذا لأنني أريد أن أؤمن عن ثقه، فنحن نعيش في زمان أصبح للعلم دور كبير فيه والاديان أصبحت تتراجع، فلذلك أنا أقارن بين العلم والدين، صدقني أريد أن أؤمن في داخلي رغبة شديده في الايمان ولكن عقلي يقول العكس.


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*



TheRosary قال:


> عذرا ولكن *كيف تقارن* حبة قمح بحياة إنسان،
> أساسا القمح نبات، لا يوجد للنبات روح لكي تقول
> أنها حيه بعد قطفها


 
*في المثال نسير نحو توجه مُعيَّن ... ولا ُنطبق المثال على الحقيقة تطبيقًا كاملاً*

*بل نأخذ منه المفهوم ... ليُنير الله الحقيقة أمامنا *

*تذكر أنك طلبت ( *جزء بسيط من *دليل* ملموس ولو بسيط ) 

*أليس هذا هو طلبك وها هي مشاركتك *



TheRosary قال:


> رغم أن مسألة *الحياة بعد الموت مسألة إيمان*
> ولكن أنا شخصيا أحب على الاقل أن يكون
> *جزء بسيط من دليل ملموس ولو بسيط*
> عن الحياة بعد الموت




*حبة القمح تموت مدفونة في الأرض *

*لتُثمر ساقاً بها حبات كثيرة لأنها حية ... النمو ... دليل الحياة *

*لقد ماتت الحبة الواحدة ... لتحيا في حبات كثيرة من نفس جنسها *

*إذاً نالت حياة ... بعد موتها ... هذا ما يُقصد بالحياة بعد الموت *

*دليل كتابي :*
يوحنا 12 : 24 
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: 
إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ *حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ* فِي الأَرْضِ *وَتَمُتْ* فَهِيَ *تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا*.
وَلَكِنْ إِنْ *مَاتَتْ* تَأْتِي *بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ*. 
​ 
.


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




fredyyy قال:


> *في المثال نسير نحو توجه مُعيَّن ... ولا ُنطبق المثال على الحقيقة تطبيقًا كاملاً*
> 
> *بل نأخذ منه المفهوم ... ليُنير الله الحقيقة أمامنا *
> 
> ...



بالدليل قصدت عن الإنسان أو حتى الحيوان ولكن ليس نبات.

تحياتي[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




fredyyy قال:


> *إليك الآية :*
> الجامعة 3 : 11
> صَنَعَ الْكُلَّ حَسَناً فِي وَقْتِهِ
> وَأَيْضاً *جَعَلَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ فِي قَلْبِهِمِ*
> ...



لقد قرأت هذه الايه الان في صوء الاصحاح كامل، لا اخفي إعجابي الشديد بها، لأن كلمة وضع الأبديه في قلوب البشر أضع تحتها مليون خط، وأنا لدى كتاب يسمى (التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس) والشرح هذه الايه كان كالتالي ( لا يمكن أن يشبع الإنسان تماما من المسرات الأرضيه والسعى وراءها، لأن الله قد خلقنا على صورته ومثاله "وغرس الأبديه" فينا وهذا يعني 1) أن فينا عطشا روحيا 2) ان لنا قيمة أبديه 3) أنه لا يمكن أن يشبعنا شئ حقيقة سوى الله الأبدي.

وهذا التفسير تماما مأمر به الان، فلدى عطش كبير للإيمان، ولكن طلبي الان هو، أتمنى إعطائ أيضا آيات أخرى من الكتاب المقدس تحمل نفس المعنى، لأنه آيه واحده في الكتاب لا تكفي.
تحياتي


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

أتمنى تلقي الإجابه بأسرع وقت ممكن، لأنني أريد أن أنتهى من عذابي بأسرع وقت ممكن.

تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سؤالي الأول*




TheRosary قال:


> بالدليل قصدت عن الإنسان أو حتى الحيوان ولكن *ليس نبات*.
> 
> تحياتي


 
*أليس النبات كائن حي *

*ولا تزعل *

*ماذا يفعل الانسان ... هل يأكل لحم الحيوان حي *

*أليس بعد موته يأكل الانسان لحم الحيوان ليحيا به *

.


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2011)

TheRosary قال:


> أتمنى تلقي الإجابه بأسرع وقت ممكن،
> لأنني أريد أن أنتهى من *عذابي *بأسرع وقت ممكن.




*في المسيح لا يوجد عذاب *

*وليس للمؤمنين به عذاب ... ولا ينتظرهم عذاب *

*في المسيح في ... فرح *
*في المسيح في .... سلام *
*في المسيح في ... طمان *
*في المسيح في .... رجاء *
*في المسيح في .... سعادة *
*في المسيح في .... نصرة مستمرة *
*في المسيح في .... حياة أبدية بدون خطية *

.


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم إخوتي على الرد والاهتمام ولكن لازلت أنتظر أن تعطوني آيات أخرى من الكتاب المقدس تحمل نفس المعنى الذي حملته الايه من (الجامعه) ولكن مني التحيه.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

إن كنت تطلب برهان وجود حياة أخرى من الكتاب المقدس ، فيوجد بحث يتناول ذلك بدقة متناهية ، وهو لضعفى فإن أردت أى إستفسار فيه فأهلاً وسهلاً ، ورابطه هو :

بدعة فناء الروح 

       http://bit.ly/j4AqxL


+++

وإن أردت برهاناً من الحياة العملية ، فتوجد ظواهر كثيرة ، بعضها فى هذا البحث لضعفى أيضاً :


معجزات إنطلاق الروح
http://spirit-exit-miracles.blogspot.com/

http://bit.ly/piLj72

http://bit.ly/piLj72


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2011)

بصراحة لا اعرف ما هو نوع الدليل المطلوب !
لكنى احب ان ذكر ذلك العدد :

2 كو 4 :
*17 لأَنَّ خِفَّةَ ضِيقَتِنَا الْوَقْتِيَّةَ تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيًّا.*
*18 وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى الأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي تُرَى، بَلْ إِلَى الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى. لأَنَّ الَّتِي تُرَى وَقْتِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى فَأَبَدِيَّةٌ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

*انت مؤمن بقيامة يسوع انها حقيقة؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

أنا كنت مؤمن مسيحي حقيقي بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة من معنى ولكن بعد فترة أصبحت تساورني الشكوك ثم إتجهت إلى الإلحاد ولا أنكر أنني كنت سعيد لذلك التحول، ولكن رغم ذلك لا يزال لدى عطش ومحبة للإيمان ومع ذلك لا انساق وراء العواطف وكلامه، لأنه مهما كان أنا أريد الحقيقه حتى لو كانت مره، وانا من النوع الذي يريد أن يؤمن بدليل، يؤمن عن ثقه وليس فقط أن يفتح قلبه ويصلي وهنالك عدد لا يحصى من الشكوك تغرق عقلي، لذلك لا ينفعني جواب أن اصلي وأطلب من الله وانا أساسا لدى شك بوجوده، وكذلك لا ينفعني إعطائي جواب من الكتاب المقدس عن الحياة الاخرى سوى تلك الابة التي تتحدث عن زرع الابديه ولغاية الان لم يعطني أى شخص أيات أخرى تحمل نفس المعنى.

لا اعتقد أنه خطأ أو إهانه أن أسأل وأتفحص وأبحث قبل الإيمان, صحيح؟؟ فلا يمكن أن أؤمن مجددا وأغلق عقلي وأقول أن مايقوله الكتاب المقدس مهما كان هو الصحيح، طالما لا يوجد دليل على صحة الكلام في الكتاب المقدس لا يوجد إيمانه به بالنسبة لي، وطالما أن الكتاب المقدس كلام الله لابد وأن يوجد دليل على صحته.

على أية حال أتمنى أن تكون توضحت لكم الصورة عن شخصيتي وطريقة تفكيري لكى تعرفوا كيف تجيبوني على أسئتلي ولكم منى التحيه.


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

أنا كنت مؤمن مسيحي حقيقي بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة من معنى ولكن بعد فترة أصبحت تساورني الشكوك ثم إتجهت إلى الإلحاد ولا أنكر أنني كنت سعيد لذلك التحول، ولكن رغم ذلك لا يزال لدى عطش ومحبة للإيمان ومع ذلك لا أنساق وراء العواطف وكلامها، لأنه مهما كان أنا أريد الحقيقه حتى لو كانت مره، وانا من النوع الذي يريد أن يؤمن بدليل، يؤمن عن ثقه وليس فقط أن يفتح قلبه ويصلي وهنالك عدد لا يحصى من الشكوك تغرق عقله، لذلك لا ينفعني جواب أن اصلي وأطلب من الله وانا أساسا لدى شك بوجوده، وكذلك لا ينفعني إعطائي جواب من الكتاب المقدس عن الحياة الاخرى سوى تلك الابة التي تتحدث عن زرع الابديه ولغاية الان لم يعطني أى شخص أيات أخرى تحمل نفس المعنى.

لا اعتقد أنه خطأ أو إهانه أن أسأل وأتفحص وأبحث قبل الإيمان, صحيح؟؟ فلا يمكن أن أؤمن مجددا وأغلق عقلي وأقول أن مايقوله الكتاب المقدس مهما كان هو الصحيح، طالما لا يوجد دليل على صحة الكلام في الكتاب المقدس لن أؤمن به، وطالما أن الكتاب المقدس كلام الله لابد وأن يوجد دليل على صحته.

على أية حال أتمنى أن تكون توضحت لكم الصورة عن شخصيتي وطريقة تفكيري لكى تعرفوا كيف تجيبوني على أسئتلي ولكم منى التحيه.


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

*مانا بسالك هل انت تعتقد بان قيامة يسوع حقيقة
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

*طيب انا معاك يا حبيبى وياريت تسبهولى شوية
الايمان العقلى والعلمى مش صعب لكن محتاج تفهم اسسه كويس انك مؤمن بحقائق مش بتخاريف واساطير  
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

> وكذلك لا ينفعني إعطائي جواب من الكتاب المقدس عن الحياة الاخرى سوى تلك الابة التي تتحدث عن زرع الابديه ولغاية الان لم يعطني أى شخص أيات أخرى تحمل نفس المعنى.


 
طيب ما أعطيتك رابط كتابين ، واحد من الكتاب المقدس ، والآخر من الخبرات العملية

فلماذا لا تقرأ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

لا أعرف، جزء مني يؤمن بقيامته ولكن عقلي يقول العكس، فمنطقيا لا يمكن لشخص ان يقوم من الموت، ولكن دينيا يمكن أى شئ. لأوضح الصوره أكثر هنالك صراع بين قلبي وعقلي، عقلي يقول ان أساسا فكرة وجود الله لامنطقيه والجنه وجهنم كلها شبيهة بقصص ماقبل النوم التي تقول ان الشرير يتعذب والخير يفرح، ولكن قلبي يقول العكس ومع هذا عندما أريد أن أؤمن أريد الايمان بقلبي وعقلي وليس بواحد منهم فقط.


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إقتباس : (( وكذلك لا ينفعني إعطائي جواب من الكتاب المقدس عن الحياة الاخرى سوى تلك الابة التي تتحدث عن زرع الابديه ولغاية الان لم يعطني أى شخص أيات أخرى تحمل نفس المعنى.))
> 
> طيب ما أعطيتك رابط كتابين ، واحد من الكتاب المقدس ، والآخر من الخبرات العملية
> 
> ...



أخ مكرم، رجاء لا تتعد حدود الادب، فمرة تتهمني مندس ومره تقارنني بهم ومره تقول أنه يسعدني الشك، إذا سوف تستمر بهذا الاسلوب فرجاء مع كل إحترام لا تجيب عن أسئلتي.
ردا على سؤال، لقد قرأتها ليس كلها ولكن قرأتها، عن ماذا تتحدث؟؟ كلها عن مسيحين وأباء كنائس وقديسين، مع احترامي لكن ومن يقول لي انها ليست سوى خدع واكاذيب لم يخترعوها سوى لإثبات معتقداتهم، أليس هذا مايقوم به بعض شيوخ الاسلام أيضا مثل زغلول النجار الذي يبتدع ويخلق قصص لا صحة لها فقط لكي يثبت صحة معتقده.

مجددا، لا تتعد حدود الادب لأنه عندها سوف أعتبر ردك وكأنه لم يكن.


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

*طيب ابعد قلبك خالص
بتقول منطقيا مقمش 
وتاريخيا مات ودى محدش يقدر ينكرها ملحد او غيره ان يسوع النصارى مات 
من فضلك اعطينى منطقيا فقط سيناريو مقنع للكرازة بيسوع مقام من بين الاموات 

*


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إقتباس : ((أتمنى تلقي الإجابه بأسرع وقت ممكن، لأنني أريد أن أنتهى من عذابي بأسرع وقت ممكن.))
> *
> مش إنت برضه بتاع السبحة إللى قلت إنها إتكسرت ، وكنت برضه بتصرخ : إلحقونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
> 
> ...



هأنت مجددا تتعد حدود الادب، لقد قلت مليون الف مره أنني تائه وفي شك، ليلة أمس كنت أصلي ولو جزء ولكن للأسف لم أكمل لأنني لم أشعر بها، وأنوي فعل نفس الشء الليله ومن يدري ماقد يحدث،للمره الاخيره، لا تتعد حدود الادب، ونعم أنا بتاع السبحه المكسوره وانا الشكاك والتائه، انا المره مؤمن ومره ملحد، أنا المره مسيحي ومره ملحد، نعم كلهم انا، فهل هذا يغير حقيقة أنني أبحث عن الحقيقه، ورجاء لكل من يقلل أدبه لا يتفضل ويجيب أفضل، لأنه عندها قسما أنني سوف اخرج من المنتدى ملحدا اكثر مما دخلت ولن أقف عند هذا الحد، فلا تجعلني عدوا لك وتكون انت السبب في ذلك.


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2011)

*بص يا غالى*
*ممكن تفتكر انك وجدت ضالتك فى الالحاد لكن فى الحقيقة لن تفعل و هيسيب مكانة فجوة كبيرة*
*ابسط شيئ*
*هل تقدر تجيبنى كملحد لماذا انت موجود و ما هو هدف وجودك على الارض ؟!!!*

*اكيد فيه حياة ابدية وده استنتاج عقلى*
*الانسان بدأ وجوده بالانتقال من حياة داخل بطن امه الى حياة اخرى خارجها*
*و يبدأ فى النمو و التطور و البلوغ و هكذا طول حياته ينتقل من حاله لحاله ة من حياة لحياة*
*افيوحى لك هذا التدرج و تلك السنفونية انه بموته انتهى الامر !*
*كما لو ان الامر كله عبث مؤقت و خير له لو لم يوجد اذا كان مصيره الفناء !*

*و هذه هى الحياة الابدية*
*هى انتقال من تلك الحياة الى حياة اخرى*
*نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا قَدِ انْتَقَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ (1 يو 3 : 14)*

*و الدليل التاريخى على ان اشتياق البشر جميعا للخلود و ان الحياة الابدية موضوعة فى قلب الانسان*
*هو انه منذ القدم الانسان يحلم بالحياة الابدية*
*انظر للفارعنة كيف قبلوا فكرة الحياة بعد الحياة و الخلود و وضعوا بجانب قبور موتاهم كل ما يخص الميت و ما سيستخدمه فى حياته الاخرى*
*للكن الفرق ان اشتياقهم لم يكن على الطريق الصحيح*

*المسيحة عرفتنا ما هى الحياة الابدية اصلا*
*ليست متع و لا جنس و لا خمر*
*انها فقط اتحاد مع من نحبه و بقاء معه الى الابد*
*و لانه غير محدود لن نشبع منه*
*حيث لا ملل و لا شبع*
*معرفتك به لن تنتهى لانه غير منتهى*

*وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ (يو 17 : 3)*


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب ابعد قلبك خالص
> بتقول منطقيا مقمش
> وتاريخيا مات ودى محدش يقدر ينكرها ملحد او غيره ان يسوع النصارى مات
> من فضلك اعطينى منطقيا فقط سيناريو مقنع للكرازة بيسوع مقام من بين الاموات
> ...



الملحدين ينقسمون قسمين، ملحدين يؤمنون أن المسيح شخص حقيقي ولكن تعالميه غير صحيحه ومات، وآخرين لا يؤمنون أنه شخصيه حقيقيه ويقولون أنه شخصيه أسطوريه خلقها بعض البشر. أنا ممن يؤمنون انه شخصيه حقيقه ولكنه مات. قام أو لم يقم هذا مالست متأكد منه.


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *وهل تعتبر أن من يشك فيك ، هو قليل الأدب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> وتريد أن تطرده من المواضيع التى تعملها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



هل ردك هذا يجيب على أسئلتي؟؟ لا.

ربحيني وريح نفسك، عندك جواب أهلا وسهلا، ليس عندك جواب على أسئلتي، مع السلامه وتشرفت بمعرفتك. انا هنا لأسأل، وبعدين شك فيني ولكن بأسلوب، وفي النهايه ذلك ليس سوى مضيعة لوقتي ووقتك.


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> الملحدين  ينقسمون قسمين، ملحدين يؤمنون أن المسيح شخص حقيقي ولكن تعالميه غير صحيحه  ومات، وآخرين لا يؤمنون أنه شخصيه حقيقيه ويقولون أنه شخصيه أسطوريه خلقها  بعض البشر. أنا ممن يؤمنون انه شخصيه حقيقه ولكنه مات. قام أو لم يقم هذا  مالست متأكد منه.


*لا هو شخصية حقيقية مية فى المية وليها بدل الدليل مليون على وجود يسوع الناصرى وفى بدل الدليل مليون على تخلص اليهود منه بصلبه 
دلوقتى انت مش متاكد من قيامته
لكن تاريخيا تلاميذه كرزوا بقيامته كشهود عيان على هذا الحدث ولا احد ينكر ان اتابعه الاولين امنوا بيه كقائن من الموت وكرزوا بيسوع المقام من الموت
هل تلاميذ يسوع كدابين؟؟؟؟اختلقوا قصة؟؟؟طيب ولو مختلقة ليه يموتوا علشان خرافة؟؟؟وليه اتباعه يموتوا علشان كدبة؟؟
ادينى سيناريو عقلى على الكرازة بيسوع المقام كحقيقة تاريخية لا يقدر احد ان ينكرها ؟؟؟ليه كرزوا بيه بالصورة دى؟؟؟؟
مع انهم شافوه متعلق على الصليب سابوه ومشيوا وخافوا حد يخبط حتى عليهم ويقولهم انتوا كمان تستحقوا زيه
ايه القوة اللى دبت فيهم مرة واحدة دى وطلعوا للعالم كله يقولوا يسوع اللى انت صلبتوه قام واحنا شهود لكدا ويموتوا علشان الرسالة دى ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ادينى سيناريو عقلى مقنع يبرر الكرازة بهذا الشخص كمقام من الموت 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

*يا جماعة كفاية بقة نشكك فى الناس ملحد مسلم مسيحى لنفسه محدش بينفع حد ولو مسيحى وفعلا شاكك من واجبنا نساعده نسبنا بقة من الكلام اللى هيفيد احنا بنكرز بالمسيح فقط مبنفتش فى نوايا البشر 

*


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *وهل تعتبر أن من يشك فيك ، هو قليل الأدب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> وتريد أن تطرده من المواضيع التى تعملها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أخى الحبيب كريتيك
> 
> حكاية الإدعاء بالإلحاد ، ديه ليها ناسها ، وبتقدر تشعر بأمانتهم فى طرحهم لشكوكهم ولمناقشتها بعقلية من يمر بتجربة الإلحاد فعلاً
> 
> ولا تشعر فيهم بالخبث نهائياً



يالها من قلة أدب، أهذا هو الان المسيحي الحقيقي، اهذا ماكان يرد المسيح به سأليه، اتعلم، لا تجيب، لماذا أصلا تتعب نفسك وتجيب، لا تجيب على أسألتي، انا خبيث حسبما تقول، إذا ريح نفسك ولا تجيب على أسئلتي واترك باقي الاخوه يجيبوني ولكن ان تقلل ادبك فهذا غير مقبول، توقف لهذا الحد رجاء لأنه بعدها سوف يكون لي تصرف تاني.


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا هو شخصية حقيقية مية فى المية وليها بدل الدليل مليون على وجود يسوع الناصرى وفى بدل الدليل مليون على تخلص اليهود منه بصلبه
> دلوقتى انت مش متاكد من قيامته
> لكن تاريخيا تلاميذه كرزوا بقيامته كشهود عيان على هذا الحدث ولا احد ينكر ان اتابعه الاولين امنوا بيه كقائن من الموت وكرزوا بيسوع المقام من الموت
> هل تلاميذ يسوع كدابين؟؟؟؟اختلقوا قصة؟؟؟طيب ولو مختلقة ليه يموتوا علشان خرافة؟؟؟وليه اتباعه يموتوا علشان كدبة؟؟
> ...



هذا هو الاسلوب الذي أنتظره، وهذا هو الجواب الذي أنتظرهن وليس التشكيك وتقليل الادب.

صراحة لا يوجد لدى جواب على سؤالك هذا لأنه وببساطه قربني خطوه للإيمان، لانه منطقيا لا يضحي شخص بحياته من اجل كذبه إخترعها، والمسألة ليس شخص واحد بل عدة أشخاص، هنا إقتربت خطوه إلى الامام ودليل آخر لصحة المسيحيه، ولكن طبعا لدى الكثير من الاسئله أنتظر ردها وأتمنى أن يسع قلبكم لها. ولكن في نفس الوقت لدى سؤال وهو أن اتباع محمد كذلك ماتوا من اجد الاسلام وكذلك أتباع أديان اخرى، فلماذا؟؟


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا هو شخصية حقيقية مية فى المية وليها بدل الدليل مليون على وجود يسوع الناصرى وفى بدل الدليل مليون على تخلص اليهود منه بصلبه
> دلوقتى انت مش متاكد من قيامته
> لكن تاريخيا تلاميذه كرزوا بقيامته كشهود عيان على هذا الحدث ولا احد ينكر ان اتابعه الاولين امنوا بيه كقائن من الموت وكرزوا بيسوع المقام من الموت
> هل تلاميذ يسوع كدابين؟؟؟؟اختلقوا قصة؟؟؟طيب ولو مختلقة ليه يموتوا علشان خرافة؟؟؟وليه اتباعه يموتوا علشان كدبة؟؟
> ...



هذا هو الاسلوب الذي أنتظره، وهذا هو الجواب الذي أنتظرهن وليس التشكيك وتقليل الادب.

صراحة لا يوجد لدى جواب على سؤالك هذا لأنه وببساطه قربني خطوه للإيمان، لانه منطقيا لا يضحي شخص بحياته من اجل كذبه إخترعها، والمسألة ليس شخص واحد بل عدة أشخاص، هنا إقتربت خطوه إلى الامام ودليل آخر لصحة المسيحيه، ولكن طبعا لدى الكثير من الاسئله أنتظر ردها وأتمنى أن يسع قلبكم لها. ولكن في نفس الوقت لدى سؤال وهو أن اتباع محمد كذلك ماتوا من اجل الاسلام وكذلك أتباع أديان اخرى، فلماذا؟؟


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2011)

> وهو أن اتباع محمد كذلك ماتوا من اجل الاسلام وكذلك أتباع أديان اخرى، فلماذا؟؟


*بل ماتوا من اجل الحور العين !*
*ماتوا على رجاء الحياة الجنسية الابدية !*
*فهل ماتوا لاجل رسالة سامية ام انحطاط اخلاقى ؟!*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

*معلش يا اخ مكرم عادى احنا بنتناقش عادى احنا مع بعضينا عادى
صلوا على النبى  
*


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *مازلت تتبع إسلوب الإرهاب
> 
> وكل ما تخبئه سوف ينكشف
> 
> ...



لا أعرف حتى كيف وضعوا لك تعبير محاور، بالك من محاور، حقا إنك محاور متميز بقلة أدبه وتحقير الاخرين، أرجوك من الان توقف عن الرد على أسئلتي يامريض بعقدة الشك.


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *بل ماتوا من اجل الحور العين !*
> *ماتوا على رجاء الحياة الجنسية الابدية !*
> *فهل ماتوا لاجل رسالة سامية ام انحطاط اخلاقى ؟!*



جواب مقنع، لأنني شخصيا أستطيع ان أقتل نفسي الان لو عرفت انه سوف تنتظرني حياة جنسيه رائعه بعد الموت :smil12::smil12:
شكرا جزيلا على الرد


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2011)

> صراحة لا يوجد  لدى جواب على سؤالك هذا لأنه وببساطه قربني خطوه للإيمان، لانه منطقيا لا  يضحي شخص بحياته من اجل كذبه إخترعها، والمسألة ليس شخص واحد بل عدة أشخاص،  هنا إقتربت خطوه إلى الامام ودليل آخر لصحة المسيحيه، ولكن طبعا لدى  الكثير من الاسئله أنتظر ردها وأتمنى أن يسع قلبكم لها. ولكن في نفس الوقت  لدى سؤال وهو أن اتباع محمد كذلك ماتوا من اجد الاسلام وكذلك أتباع أديان  اخرى، فلماذا؟؟


*معلش اتابع محمد راحوا يغزوا بلاد ويحتلوا بلاد زيهم زى جنود الاسكندر الاكبر والدول المستعمرة علشان يكونوا امبراوطورية مسمعناش حد داخل يكرز بمحمد ولا بغيره كان يقولوا الاسلام الجزية القتال 

لكن تلاميذ يسوع خرجوا للكرازة باسم يسوع ولا معاهم خيول ولا سيوف ولا هدفهم يعملوا امبراطورية قالوا احنا جاين نكرز بشخص يقدر يحرر ويغير نفوس البشر 
ومش معقول حد يكدب الكدبة ويصدقها ومش معقول 500 شاهد عيان محدش فيهم يضعف قدام السيف ويقول الكلام دا محصلش واحنا كدابين 
العقل بيقول ان يسوع قام من الموت وان مش معقول عشرات بل مئات الاشخاص يكدبوا مرة واحدة ويصدقوا كدبتهم ويموتوا علشان كدبة وخرافة عملوها
والتاريخ بيقول ان يسوع حقيقة مش خرافة
والتاريخ بيقول ان يسوع مات على الصليب فعلا على ايد الرومان 
وطالما انسان مات وقام اذن القيامة حقيقة عقلية اثبتها يسوع تاريخيا
وطالما القيامة يسوع اثبتها اذن الابدية موجودة *


----------



## HappyAtheist (29 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *معلش اتابع محمد راحوا يغزوا بلاد ويحتلوا بلاد زيهم زى جنود الاسكندر الاكبر والدول المستعمرة علشان يكونوا امبراوطورية مسمعناش حد داخل يكرز بمحمد ولا بغيره كان يقولوا الاسلام الجزية القتال
> 
> لكن تلاميذ يسوع خرجوا للكرازة باسم يسوع ولا معاهم خيول ولا سيوف ولا هدفهم يعملوا امبراطورية قالوا احنا جاين نكرز بشخص يقدر يحرر ويغير نفوس البشر
> ومش معقول حد يكدب الكدبة ويصدقها ومش معقول 500 شاهد عيان محدش فيهم يضعف قدام السيف ويقول الكلام دا محصلش واحنا كدابين
> ...



ردك رائع وأتمنى رجاء شديد ان تتابع أسئلتي انت والاخوه الذين يجيبون على أسئلتي بإحترام. كما سبق وقلت انك جوابك ذاك قربني خطوه وقد نسخته وحفظنه عندي على الجهاز كأحد الدلائل على صحة القيامه والمسيحيه بشكل خاص. سعيد جدا لردك.


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يوليو 2011)

> ردك رائع  وأتمنى رجاء شديد ان تتابع أسئلتي انت والاخوه الذين يجيبون على أسئلتي  بإحترام. كما سبق وقلت انك جوابك ذاك قربني خطوه وقد نسخته وحفظنه عندي على  الجهاز كأحد الدلائل على صحة القيامه والمسيحيه بشكل خاص. سعيد جدا لردك.


*تحت امرك واى سؤال انت عايزه احنا تحت امرك وكن واثق بان يسوع عقلانيا وايمانيا هتوصل اليه 
ايمانا بالعقل والقلب ولم يطلب منا احد يوما بان نلغى عقولنا ونضعها تحت مداسنا 
والمسيح نفسه قال فتشوا الكتب وهى هتشهدلى 
واحنا لا نؤمن باله وهمى عملناه بعقولنا احنا مؤمنين باله عرفناه ولمسناه وشاهدناه وسجل التاريخ وجوده *


----------



## HappyAtheist (30 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> 
> لا يا عزيزى
> 
> ...



انا لست مسيحي ياهذا، انا ملحد، وفي نفس الوقت تائه، فيوم مسيحي ويوم ملحد، ولكن لا لست مسيحي. توقف عن وسواسك هذا وعالج نفسك أفضل، إذا انت مصاب بمرض (إسلام فوبيا) فهذه مشكلتك، ولكن انا منفتح على الجميع وحمدا للعقل لسيت لدى حساسيه ضد أي جماعه من الناس لانهم جميعا بشر (مسيحين، مسلمين، يهود، يوذيون وهندوس وغيرهم) كلهم بشر، كما سبق وذكرت إذا انت مريض بمرض الاسلامفوبيا فهذه مشكلتك ولكن لا تشوه صورة المسيحين بسببك.


----------



## HappyAtheist (30 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *تحت امرك واى سؤال انت عايزه احنا تحت امرك وكن واثق بان يسوع عقلانيا وايمانيا هتوصل اليه
> ايمانا بالعقل والقلب ولم يطلب منا احد يوما بان نلغى عقولنا ونضعها تحت مداسنا
> والمسيح نفسه قال فتشوا الكتب وهى هتشهدلى
> واحنا لا نؤمن باله وهمى عملناه بعقولنا احنا مؤمنين باله عرفناه ولمسناه وشاهدناه وسجل التاريخ وجوده *



شكرا جزيلا لك مجددا وأود أن أقول لك أيضا جوابك بشأن النور الذي كان موجود قبل الشمس أعتبره نقطه في صالح الكتاب المقدس لذلك رجاء كما سبق وطلبت منك أن تتباع أسئلتي وأعتذر عن أى إزعاج لك ولأعضاء المنتدى (المحترمين).


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يوليو 2011)

> *بل أن نمنع خداع المخادعين الذين يريدون أن يوهموا الضعيف منا بأنهم مسيحيين ، لكى يهزوا إيمانهم*


*يا استاذ مكرم الحق يقدر يرد على كل شئ بقوة ولو حتى هو مسلم ومتخفى هتفرق ايه لو مسلم ومش متخفى المطالب منا اننا نرد فقط دون التفتيش فى نوايا البشر
يسوع علمنا كدا 
يسوع كان الدنيا بتهيج حواليه وهو بكل هدوء كان بيجاوب ولما اتكلم كلام صعب وتلاميذه قالوا مين يقدر يفهم الكلام وساعتها تلاميذ كتير سابوه ومشيوا بص للاثنى عشر وقالهم لو عايزين انتوا كمان تمشوا امشوا
وصدقنى انا عارف طريقة المسلم من التايه ولو انا شاكك فيه مكنتش جاوبت عليه 
المسلم الىل بيتفزلك وعايز يعملك فيها بيفهم  بنروقه ترويقا مبينا ونعرفه قدره كويس بس طالما واحد داخل يسال  ليه منجاوبش وخلاص 
*


----------



## HappyAtheist (30 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يا استاذ مكرم الحق يقدر يرد على كل شئ بقوة ولو حتى هو مسلم ومتخفى هتفرق ايه لو مسلم ومش متخفى المطالب منا اننا نرد فقط دون التفتيش فى نوايا البشر
> يسوع علمنا كدا
> يسوع كان الدنيا بتهيج حواليه وهو بكل هدوء كان بيجاوب ولما اتكلم كلام صعب وتلاميذه قالوا مين يقدر يفهم الكلام وساعتها تلاميذ كتير سابوه ومشيوا بص للاثنى عشر وقالهم لو عايزين انتوا كمان تمشوا امشوا
> وصدقنى انا عارف طريقة المسلم من التايه ولو انا شاكك فيه مكنتش جاوبت عليه
> ...



ياجماعه أقول لكم أنني لست مسلم، وهاهو لكي أثبت أكثر، ولنرى إذا كان مسلم يستطيع أن يقولها ( لا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، ولا أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله) ماذا تريدون غير ذلك الان لكى اثبت لكم أنني لست مسلم ولست من أتباع محمد.


----------



## HappyAtheist (30 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> لقد قمت بواجبى
> 
> وهذا يكفينى
> 
> ...



لقد قدمت شكوى بحققك للإداره على أمل التعامل مع شكوكك والمرض المصاب به وهو (الإسلام فوبيا).


----------



## HappyAtheist (30 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ربنا أنعم علينا بأن نميز بين أبناء النور وأبناء الظلام
> 
> فشكراً له عطيته
> 
> *



غريبه، تقول الله والمسيح وأنت لا تعمل بعمله، هذا مايسمى بالنفاق.


----------



## HappyAtheist (30 يوليو 2011)

TheRosary قال:


> غريبه، تقول الله والمسيح وأنت لا تعمل بعمله، هذا مايسمى بالنفاق.



خيرا قلت.


----------



## صوت الرب (30 يوليو 2011)

TheRosary قال:


> ولكن رغم ذلك لا يزال لدى عطش ومحبة للإيمان ومع ذلك لا أنساق وراء العواطف وكلامها، لأنه مهما كان أنا أريد الحقيقه حتى لو كانت مره،


هل تعرف لماذا لديك عطش و محبة للإيمان ؟
الجواب ببساطة لأن الألحاد لم يجب عن كل تساؤلاتك
الإلحاد لم يفسر كل شيء و بالتالي الملحد لن يشعر بالراحة بإلحاده
لأنه هناك أمور كثيرة فسرها الإلحاد بطريقة غير منطقية

الإيمان يعني الإيقان بامور لا ترى 
فمثلا انت لا تؤمن بوجود والدك لأنك تراه
و من الخطأ أن تقول أنك تؤمن بوجود والدك
و وجود دليل علمي لكل شيء تريد الإيمان به
يبطل الإيمان نفسه


----------



## HappyAtheist (30 يوليو 2011)

صوت الرب قال:


> هل تعرف لماذا لديك عطش و محبة للإيمان ؟
> الجواب ببساطة لأن الألحاد لم يجب عن كل تساؤلاتك
> الإلحاد لم يفسر كل شيء و بالتالي الملحد لن يشعر بالراحة بإلحاده
> لأنه هناك أمور كثيرة فسرها الإلحاد بطريقة غير منطقية
> ...



وكذلك إضافة لما قلته، أن عطشي ذلك ماهو إلا دليل أن الله غرس فينا ذلك الشعور لنتجه له ولنعرفه، العطش الذي كنت فيه هو خير دليل على وجود الله، تحياتي لك أخي الكريم.


----------



## fredyyy (30 يوليو 2011)

*
رجاء كتابة مشاركات تحتوي على إجابات 

رجاء الابتعاد عن تحليل الأشخاص ... نحن هنا ... ُنجيب عن أسئلة 

وليس لنا حق تقييم الناس ... من فضلكم الالتزام بالتواصل الراقي ... وعدم الاساءة للآخر 


*.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (31 يوليو 2011)

اليكم ما كتبه العلامة مار عبديشوع الصوباوي - احد اشهر ملافنة السريان حول هذا الموضوع بالذات اذ يقول وانا اقتبس من كتابه الشهير "الجوهرة" وهو خلاصة لاهوتية متاحة للجميع ان ارادوا الرجوع اليها:

في القيامة والدينونة والحياة الخالدة:

ان من يبدأ عملاً ما لابد ان تكون له فيه غاية ، وحين يبلغ غايته يكف عن عمله وينهيه، والا عبثاً يعمل. والهنا فائق الحكمة. لم يخلق الكون سدى وكيفما كان، ولكن كما سبق ان بينا كلي يهذب العقل ويكمل الصورة بحكمة عظيمة ونية سامية. وانه ينهي هذا العالم لما ينتهي الزمن المحدد في عمله ، لان في كل بداية انما البداية للنهاية وبالعكس كل نهاية انما النهاية هي البداية.

لقد قال احد القديسين "عندما يكمل عدد المرتبة العاشرة من البشر اذ ذاك يكون الزمن المحتوم ، وياتي الاجل ولا يكذب. في ذلك اليوم تغرب الشمس ولا تشرق ، وتتساقط الكواكب من السماء ويصبح كل شيء هوة من الظلام وتبطل جميع حركات العناصر وتظهر علامة ابن الله صليب النور في السماء بقوة ومجد عظيم مع اصوات ابواق الملائكة المخفية" هكذا يظهر حتى في المغرب. ويفزع ظهوره المجيد جميع اقاص السماء والارض بكامل اسمها. وينادي بصوته المحي. "لتكن القيامة والتجديد وهذا هو البوق الاخير" ومع كلمته المحية تهب ريح القيامة وتدخل في الاحياء وتزيل كثافتهم وبسرعة وبطرفة عين يتحولون الى صورة ملائكة ، والموتى يقومون بلا فساد والصالحون يصعدون الى السماء ويدخلون مع سيدهم الى الخدر العلوي ، ويتنعمون هناك بنظريات ورؤى تشع عليهم بفرح مجيد لا يوصف ، هذه هي السعادة الحقيقة. اما الاشرار فيظلون على الارض في ظلام دامس لامكن السير فيه ، ويحترقون بنار الندامة عما اقترفوه ، وبدلوا السعادة الخالدة بلذة زمنية وهمية ، والمال الحقيقي بنفية ارضية. هذا هو الجحيم الحقيقي ، ناره لا تنطفيء ، وديدانه لا تموت. ان الذين يتصورون السعادة الابدية مادية كالاكل والشرب والزواج هذه الامور التي يتلمسها المائتون. ويوبخهم المخلص بقوله "في القيامة لا يتخذ الرجل نساء ولا النساء يكون لهن رجال وانما يكونون في السماء كملائكة الله" ان الاكل والشرب ضروريان للاجساد لتستعيض عما استهلك ولكي لا يتلاشيء الشخص ، اما الزواج فضروري لكي يولد شخص اخر عوض الميت لئلا ينقرض النوع وحتى يتم العدد المقرر في علم الخالق السرمدي. وعندما تزول العلتان اعني بهما الاضمحلال والموت تزول بالضرورة معلولاتهما ايضاً. فان جميع اللذات الجسدية هي تخلص من الالام التي سبقت. واذا ما افرط الانسان فيها عادت عليه عذاباً ، كاللذة التي يشعر بها الانسان في الاكل والشرب بعد الم الجوع والعطش فاذا اكل وشرب بشراهة يتعذب بالامراض والاوجاع اذا ما نجا من الموت. 

هكذا القول عن كل ما يتعبر لذيذا في عالمنا ولكن ليش نفس الشيء بالنسبة للذات الروحية التي كلما طمع فيها المرء وتناول منها اشتاق الى المزيد منها، كما هو الحالفي العلوم والمعارف والحكم. واذا قال احد من غير المؤمنين كيف تقوم الاجساد التي فنيت واختلطت بالتراب او اكلتها الحيوانات واحترقت بالنار او غرقت في الماء؟ فنجيب: اذا كانت برادة دقيقة من الحديد المختلطة بالتراب والرمل يجذبها المغناطيس اليه بقوة خفية ويفصلها عن ذرات التراب والرمل وغيره فكم بالاحرى تفرز قوة الخالق بحكمته وتجمع وتنظم اجساد البشر في القيامة.

ثم اذا كان صانع ماهر قد ركب نصباً من اجزاء عديدة ، يخفي كل جزء منها في احدى زوايا داره ، دون ان يعلم احد غيره في اي موضع يجب ان تركب ، وعندما يطلب منه تركيب ذلك النصب. بجلب بسرعة وبدون ارتباك كل جزء من مخبأه ويركبه في موضعة وبدون خطأ. فكم بالاحرى يسهل الامر على الله الذي وحده هو الحكيم والقدير على كل شيء. ان اجسادنا تتحول اخيراً من خلال الانحلال الى العناصر الاربعة التي منها تكونت، ومعرفة نسبة وضع هذه الاجزاء في صورتنا محفوظة لديه وحده، وعدما يريد يعيد كل جزء الى موضعه بنوعيته وكميته بنفس الصورة  المحفوظة لديه. اذ ذاك يقوم كل جسد بشري كا هو بمقياس ملء قامة المسيح. يكافأ بالعدل كل واحد حسب استحقاقه النعيم ام العذاب. "ويذهب هؤلاء الى العذاب الابدي والصديقون الى الحياة الابدية" ..."وللقدير ان يضع كل شيء بحيث يفوق جدا ما نساله ونتصوره بحسب القوة العاملة فينا، له المجد في كنيسته في المسيح يسوع كل الاجيال والى الابد. أمين


وتقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي


----------



## حمورابي (31 يوليو 2011)

*. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ صَدُّوقِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ لَيْسَ قِيَامَةٌ*
* فَسَأَلُوهُ:
24. «يَا مُعَلِّمُ قَالَ مُوسَى: إِنْ مَاتَ أَحَدٌ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَوْلاَدٌ يَتَزَوَّجْ أَخُوهُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيُقِمْ نَسْلاً لأَخِيهِ.
25. فَكَانَ عِنْدَنَا سَبْعَةُ إِخْوَةٍ وَتَزَوَّجَ الأَوَّلُ وَمَاتَ. وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ نَسْلٌ تَرَكَ امْرَأَتَهُ لأَخِيهِ.
26. وَكَذَلِكَ الثَّانِي وَالثَّالِثُ إِلَى السَّبْعَةِ.
27. وَآخِرَ الْكُلِّ مَاتَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضاً.
28. فَفِي الْقِيَامَةِ لِمَنْ مِنَ السَّبْعَةِ تَكُونُ زَوْجَةً؟ فَإِنَّهَا كَانَتْ لِلْجَمِيعِ!»
29. فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللَّهِ.
30. لأَنَّهُمْ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ لاَ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَلاَ يَتَزَوَّجُونَ بَلْ يَكُونُونَ كَمَلاَئِكَةِ اللَّهِ فِي السَّمَاءِ.*
*
31. وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ أَفَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ مَا قِيلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ:
32. أَنَا إِلَهُ إِبْراهِيمَ وَإِلَهُ إِسْحاقَ وَإِلَهُ يَعْقُوبَ. لَيْسَ اللَّهُ إِلَهَ أَمْوَاتٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ أَحْيَاءٍ».
33. فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الْجُمُوعُ بُهِتُوا مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ.*


----------

